# Lahore high court Judge gets his car tyres changed for 74000 USD



## Aesterix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496144825447501833

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
5


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Judges need money to do a whole lot of nothing. You peasants wouldn’t understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Tshering22

Aesterix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496144825447501833


Damn!

He could have bought another vehicle for that price!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aesterix

Tshering22 said:


> Damn!
> 
> He could have bought another vehicle for that price!


Bugatti veyron tyres cost 32000 usd "per set".
Here we have a judge of a poor country having his car tyres changed at public tax money's expense at more than three times the price .
Hey but let's criticise military budget .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## srshkmr

Aesterix said:


> Bugatti veyron tyres cost 32000 usd "per set".
> Here we have a judge of a poor country having his car tyres changed at public tax money's expense at more than three times the price .
> Hey but let's criticise military budget .


What car does he use?


----------



## khail007

Aesterix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496144825447501833



Dear, the price is unbelievable even if we consider the element of corruption in it by the purchasing department. Please check the authenticity of it. I believe it is fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aesterix

khail007 said:


> Dear, the price is unbelievable even if we consider the element of corruption in it by the purchasing department. Please check the authenticity of it. I believe it is fake.


Judges know, that nobody can question them, likewise their corruption is stellar.


----------



## SD 10

srshkmr said:


> What car does he use?


most likely fortuner or land cruiser!


----------



## Enigma SIG

Was he purchasing a tyre of the Starship Enterprise? I guarantee no Mercedes tyres are that expensive even in Pakistan.


----------



## 313ghazi

i first read it as 74,000 PKR and thought - "that seems reasonable for branded tyres". 

Then i realised it USD not PKR...


----------



## AZMwi

Aesterix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496144825447501833


U r mistaken bro. These chief qazis need space shuttle tyres for their cars as they have a court date on mars to settle a dispute among the local aliens and to provide justice to the victim. Stop spreading propaganda against these satti savitris.



srshkmr said:


> What car does he use?


Mars rover by NASA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

This is ridiculous, 
but playing devil's advocate
the mercedes and the tyres may not be road version, 
it maybe the armored version, 
in which case one can understand the cost.
A set of 4 tyres, 19 inches from Michelin would be about 900 - 1150 USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Sinnerman108 said:


> This is ridiculous,
> but playing devil's advocate
> the mercedes and the tyres may not be road version,
> it maybe the armored version,
> in which case one can understand the cost.
> A set of 4 tyres, 19 inches from Michelin would be about 900 - 1150 USD.


indeed they are, its a B7 category Merc with run flat tires, but still I think they have quoted a exuberant price. But most of it will be taxes that would go back in the Govt kitty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Aesterix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496144825447501833


Who allowed them to used Mercedes ? Sold out all of these and purchase IFVs for our FC jawans


----------



## Aesterix

TsAr said:


> indeed they are, its a B7 category Merc with run flat tires, but still I think they have quoted a exuberant price. But most of it will be taxes that would go back in the Govt kitty.





TsAr said:


> indeed they are, its a B7 category Merc with run flat tires, but still I think they have quoted a exuberant price. But most of it will be taxes that would go back in the Govt kitty.


Military grade run flat tyres cost 600£ a piece in UK, and thats the best quality ones. Run flat tyres can be bought for lower prices, with lower permissible speed after puncture. 
That's a total of 2400£ for armoured vehicles 4 tyres.
Now try to justify 74000 usd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Give me $74000 and Ill get you a 2015 S600 in the US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

Does he drive a tank?


----------



## HttpError

How dare you question their expenses?


----------



## ColonelSanders

Aesterix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496144825447501833


Staggered tyres for the highest spec S Class of latest generation are around £1200-1500 in UK from premium brands like Pirelli, Michelin and Continental. Lets say that by the time these tyres get to Pakistan, price is increased 5 times due to taxes and shipping costs. This is just taking a p***.


----------



## Falconless

ColonelSanders said:


> Staggered tyres for the highest spec S Class of latest generation are around £1200-1500 in UK from premium brands like Pirelli, Michelin and Continental. Lets say that by the time these tyres get to Pakistan, price is increased 5 times due to taxes and shipping costs. This is just taking a p***.


Are these run flat variants?

Just a reminder we all here can be held for contempt for questioning the “Honourable Judge Saab”


----------



## ColonelSanders

Falconless said:


> Are these run flat variants?
> 
> Just a reminder we all here can be held for contempt for questioning the “Honourable Judge Saab”


Run flats are not that much more expensive. Mercedes recommended Pirelli P-zero 4 in 285-35-R20 run flats are £309 per tyre to be exact at National tyres atm. If you get the same tyre from a dealership, price goes up by around £80-100.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deep_blue

Sssshhhhhhhh!!!! 
Dont dare to criticize "aala adliya"


----------



## graphican

I can send him Merc tyres under 1000 AUD. Return rest of the money to poor people of Pakistan.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Sinnerman108 said:


> This is ridiculous,
> but playing devil's advocate
> the mercedes and the tyres may not be road version,
> it maybe the armored version,
> in which case one can understand the cost.
> A set of 4 tyres, 19 inches from Michelin would be about 900 - 1150 USD.



I find it hard to believe that in Pakistan the cost of military grade tyres including installation is 74,000 USD. Even half that in a first world country would be laughed at.


----------



## Aesterix

There's a 65% total tax on imported tyre.
Armoured sedan run flat tyres are about 600 £ a piece in UK retail price.
That's 2400 pounds for all 4 or add a spare. Then 3000 pounds retail price in UK.
Add 65% tax. That's total of about 5000 £ or 6800 USD.

How did he mage to spend more than 11 times the amount 74000 usd?
Who says we are a poor country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big_bud

Fu*kin Basta*rd! Hang judges and country would see peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

One of the most corrupt court and pet court of PMLN.


----------



## Trango Towers

Tshering22 said:


> Damn!
> 
> He could have bought another vehicle for that price!


Bit a vehicle without tyre is nit the same bro...come on get with the program



Aesterix said:


> There's a 65% total tax on imported tyre.
> Armoured sedan run flat tyres are about 600 £ a piece in UK retail price.
> That's 2400 pounds for all 4 or add a spare. Then 3000 pounds retail price in UK.
> Add 65% tax. That's total of about 5000 £ or 6800 USD.
> 
> How did he mage to spend more than 11 times the amount 74000 usd?
> Who says we are a poor country?


That's clever accounting. Vote for PMLN they know money


----------



## Xestan

Let me ask the question which the mods should be asking; when threads with random tweets about certain people are quickly removed, why is there no one even asking for the proof of this claim? Shi*ting on judiciary is the favorite thing these days!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

and we expect these whores to carry out justice in Pakistan?

These judges should be passed through these machines along with their families, one at a time, slowly and dgradually.









Aesterix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496144825447501833


----------



## srshkmr

Aesterix said:


> Military grade run flat tyres cost 600£ a piece in UK, and thats the best quality ones. Run flat tyres can be bought for lower prices, with lower permissible speed after puncture.
> That's a total of 2400£ for armoured vehicles 4 tyres.
> Now try to justify 74000 usd


If he has a convoy of 11 and he changed tyres for all it makes sense


----------



## ziaulislam

Aesterix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496144825447501833


What kinda tires are these
Truely we are heading towards banana republic


----------



## Last starfighter

Talk about fake f***"* news


----------



## arjunk

Aesterix said:


> There's a 65% total tax on imported tyre.
> Armoured sedan run flat tyres are about 600 £ a piece in UK retail price.
> That's 2400 pounds for all 4 or add a spare. Then 3000 pounds retail price in UK.
> Add 65% tax. That's total of about 5000 £ or 6800 USD.
> 
> How did he mage to spend more than 11 times the amount 74000 usd?
> Who says we are a poor country?


He is changing the landing gear on his F-22. The reason you didn't know he owns an F-22 is because it is a stealth aircraft. So you cannot see it. But trust me, why else would he spend 75k on tyres?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Appears to be *money laundering* no tire costs 74,000 Dollars


----------

